# D800 6pfs with grip?



## zamanakhan (May 3, 2012)

I read on one of the review sites that you can get 6fps on d800 with the grip. 
1. Is this true?
2. On d700 could you get 8fps with an AFTERMARKET battery grip? the reason i ask is because if you could get 8fps with an after market grip chances you can get 6fps on d800 with an aftermarket grip.

I've been lusting after the d800 for a lil while now and it seems like the camera for me, albiet a little over kill. D700 will most likely suit me just fine, even that is over kill tbh i dont see the limitations of d7000 just yet, but thats not here nor there. I would like to know if the d800 can handle 6fps because i like to have a little faster frame rate, i rarely shoot sports but i shoot dogs quite often and i find a fast frame rate helps a ton in the number of keeps for fast moving pups. For eveything else it could be 2fps and i'd be happy.


----------



## vipgraphx (May 3, 2012)

D700 does go 8fps with the battery grip but you need  8 high out put AA batteries or the D3 battery 

As far as the D800 it will shoot 6fps with the grip but 6 fps in DX Mode which lowers your MP and also the buffer is not that great so it will die quick. You also need high out put 8 AA batteries in the grip.

D700 you get more FPS and can stay in full frame...

Good thing though about the D800 is if you do decide to use the grip and you want to drop down to DX mode you will gain the crop factor like the DX sensor so if you are using a 70-200 you will get further reach and still be at a higher mp than the D700. I think in DX mode you drop down to like 15mps in the D800. The D700 is 12mp and you can still drop down to DX but now you are at like 6mp so really you have to nail your photo because cropping is not really going to work well.


----------



## Trever1t (May 3, 2012)

Yes, grips with the right batteries increase shutter rate. Switching from FX to DX does not give you longer reach, it narrows your FOV...that's all.


----------



## zamanakhan (May 3, 2012)

i thought that fps inclreases from 4-6 was on fx. I was aware that it does increase in dx mode but that to me is not so great, it can come in handy in a sports situation but not so much for everyday use.

do the fps increase at all with a battery grip while staying FX? Do fps change at all in either mode with a grip? or fps stay the same with or without grip.


----------



## ronvanderkolk (Jun 4, 2012)

The fps has nothing to do with the battery grip, it has to do with the battery. For a slight upgrade of 5fps in DX to 6fps in DX you need the expensive EN-EL18 battery. It won't fit in the camera, that's why you need a battery grip and a new battery lid. For FX photography or video there is no added value. My humble advice is to buy extra EN-EL15's. 

Read more: http://photo.vanderkolk.info/photo-nikon-d800-battery-movie.php


----------



## DorkSterr (Jun 4, 2012)

Trever1t said:


> Yes, grips with the right batteries increase shutter rate. Switching from FX to DX does not give you longer reach, it narrows your FOV...that's all.


Exactly! I don't know why people think using the DX function on the D4/D800 gives you a1.5x magnification? It only turns in this http://digital-photography-school.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/08/full-frame-crop-factor.jpg.

And the IQ of the image doesn't change one bit too.


----------



## morganza (Jun 4, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, grips with the right batteries increase shutter rate. Switching from FX to DX does not give you longer reach, it narrows your FOV...that's all.
> ...



Nice, thanks for that


----------



## mjhoward (Jun 4, 2012)

DorkSterr said:


> Trever1t said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, grips with the right batteries increase shutter rate. Switching from FX to DX does not give you longer reach, it narrows your FOV...that's all.
> ...



The reason has to do with pixel density.  If you take a 12MP FX sensor and a 12MP DX sensor, with the DX, you get the same resolution but concentrated in a smaller area which is similar to concentrating those pixels to a smaller FOV (longer lens).  The factor happens to be 1.5x.  The difference with the D800 (and other FX bodies with DX mode for that matter) is that the pixel density doesn't change when switching to DX mode so there is no crop factor... only a crop.  You don't all of a sudden have all 36MP concentrated to a smaller FOV, you've got the same number of pixels in that same area.


----------



## matthewo (Jun 5, 2012)

Im going to be interested to see the d800 in dx mode vs the d7000.  Once mime arrives.


----------



## osirus (Jun 12, 2012)

i have the d700 with aftermarket meike grip, and a d800
witht he grip i have to be using nmhd AA's to get the 8fps, if i use my rechargeable alkaline batteries that i use for my flashes in it, the camera shutter wont even fully fire, they have to be good quality batteries.
Im interested in a grip for my d800 but havent seen one yet, is there any aftermarket ones available?


----------



## sovietdoc (Jun 12, 2012)

The 1.5 crop factor doesn't magnify the image.  But it does lower your IQ.

Technically speaking, it doesn't lower IQ, but because when you have 1.5 mode, it crops the image from it's original size into the crop factor, you get an image that looks closer to your 1:1 original, and if you take any one of your shots and look at it 1:1, the quality is obviously worse than looking at it zoomed out.  Unless you got some godlike lenses. 

So the end result is just a simple crop, but its closer to the original resolution so it looks worse overall.


----------



## Solarflare (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm not really sure why Nikon even bothered adding a DX mode to FX cameras.

Other than "we are compatible with anything, yay", there is not really much added value to it.


----------



## zamanakhan (Jun 13, 2012)

Solarflare said:


> I'm not really sure why Nikon even bothered adding a DX mode to FX cameras.Other than "we are compatible with anything, yay", there is not really much added value to it.


If course there is, then the guy at best buy can say, sure this 35mm will work with your camera in the future, and all Nikon lenses are compatible.


----------

